# RV shopping



## MargotLilli (Mar 20, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience shopping for used RVs? My husband and I have recently decided we would like to buy one (this way we drive cross-country to visit the grandkids!) but we don't know where to start. Any RV owners out there? Any tips?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2012)

We bought a used slide-in truck camper years ago when we were young, and it was owned by a couple that was getting divorced and it was 'gently' used.  It fit in the bed of our pickup and had the fridge, stove, flush toilet... basics that are necessary for comfort.  We now have a "pop-up" slide-in that is lower profile, as we often go on dirt back roads and camp in areas with low hanging trees.  You can find some possibilities on site like Craigslist, but beware and use good sense when considering one.  Don't ever trust what the seller says, see what's in front of you and use your good common sense.


----------



## Buster'sGrandad (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow, what an adventure. I'm not sure I could persuade my wife to stay cooped up with me in an RV as we drove across the country, but I love the idea. Margot, I hope you will tell us how it goes and what you decided.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 23, 2012)

Seeing this thread inspired me to start this conversation about Teardrop trailers: https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...ve-camping-Now-considering-a-teardrop-trailer  I certainly like the idea of being able to move around from campground to campground, but am just not sure that I could stomach the expense (either to buy, or buy gas for!) a full-sized RCV


----------



## Von (Apr 8, 2012)

I seriously considered the tear drop but a shoulder injury left me wondering about my ability to hook up and move around, finally ended up with a diesel VW camper cant believe how functional it all is, bed comfortable, 2 burner metho cooker, microwave, fridge, and heaps of storage..no gas bottles..hitting the road for a few months soon can't wait


----------



## Cristine (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds fun and adventurous. I think it's ideal if you record these kinds of travels.


----------

